# The Last of Us 2 spoilerato su internet



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2020)

*The Last of Us Part II*, seguito del gioco horror The Last of Us uscito su PS3 e PS4 nel 2013 e 2014, è stato spoilerato su internet e, nonostante i vari interventi degli sviluppatori, ci sono video ancora presenti su Youtube.

Una *fonte vicina a Naughty Dog*, che ha sviluppato il gioco, ha dichiarato a SausageRoll che il leak è stato sicuramente diffuso da uno dei lavoratori, in quanto c'era divisione sullo sviluppo della trama e l'inserimento di tematiche SJW e LGBT. 

Tale persona, rimasta anonima, ha dichiarato anche che in molti dei dipendenti erano d'accordo con lui sul fatto che The Last of Us 2 sia uno dei "_*peggiori progetti su cui abbiano mai lavorato*_" e c'era molta divisione durante la lavorazione del gioco: chiunque all'interno che manifestava le proprie perplessità sullo sviluppo della trama veniva bollato come uno di mentalità chiusa o "fobico" di qualcosa.

Intanto, l'uscita del gioco è stata rinviata al *19 giugno 2020*.

*Inutile sottolineare che nel caso parliate di spoiler espliciti dovete usare il tag appropriato (senza spazi) [spoiler ] [/ spoiler ] .
*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2020)

Beh ragazzi, inutile sottolineare che nel caso parliate di spoiler espliciti dovete usare il tag appropriato.

Mi affido al vostro buon senso. 
Se ci dovessero essere spoiler liberi, sparsi nella discussione, mi dispiace ma io non posso aiutare più di così, non rischio di leggerli per editarli o cancellarli.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *The Last of Us Part II*, seguito del gioco horror The Last of Us uscito su PS3 e PS4 nel 2013 e 2014, è stato spoilerato su internet e, nonostante i vari interventi degli sviluppatori, ci sono video ancora presenti su Youtube.
> 
> Una *fonte vicina a Naughty Dog*, che ha sviluppato il gioco, ha dichiarato a SausageRoll che il leak è stato sicuramente diffuso da uno dei lavoratori, in quanto c'era divisione sullo sviluppo della trama e l'inserimento di tematiche SJW e LGBT.
> 
> ...



Che razza di inc.....ta per i produttori...ma se è vero che hanno trasformato il gioco in una porcata LGBT gli sta quasi bene...

Ovviamente attenderò l'uscita per i pareri sul gioco, e mi terrò alla larga dagli spoiler, ma non so se alla fine lo comprerò..


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che razza di inc.....ta per i produttori...ma se è vero che hanno trasformato il gioco in una porcata LGBT gli sta quasi bene...
> 
> Ovviamente attenderò l'uscita per i pareri sul gioco, e mi terrò alla larga dagli spoiler, ma non so se alla fine lo comprerò..


Io ho letto lo spoiler, per sbaglio, ma poi ho voluto leggere tutto in quanto molti utenti critici al gioco nei commenti su Youtube al posto di incavolarsi hanno addirittura ringraziato chi lo ha pubblicato. Come la penso? Che non comprerò un gioco la cui trama è stata fatta per compiacere la sinistra. Mi dispiace...

Mi auguro il flop, che sarebbe un segnale, perchè sta diventando un abitudine mischiare arte e politica (stranamente poi sempre una certa politica di sinistra).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2020)

Non voglio sapere nulla degli spoiler ma non posso che essere preoccupato da queste news... queste erano le mie sensazioni negative tratte dall'ultimo topic, tempo fa, prima di ogni possibile leak. 
Speravo davvero tanto di sbagliarmi perché confidavo nei ND.
A questo punto le sposto qui.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si vede già da immagini e trailer che il sequel avrà un'impronta LGBT molto enfatizzata.
> Sono preoccupato perché penso che perdi la sensibilità naturale e sincera del primo episodio per soddisfare il gregge SJW.
> Già l'espansione Left Behind era per quattordicenni con ormoni impazziti, infatti gli stessi ND sottolinearono il fatto che usciva in occasione di S.Valentino.





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahaha, sono termini americani, tranquillo se non li conosci.
> LGBT= comunità lesbo/gay/bisex/trans.
> SJW= Social Justice Web, sono i tizi fanatici sui social che vogliono forzare in ogni gioco, serie Tv o film, un personaggio di colore o omosessuale accusando di razzismo ogni sceneggiatore che ha una trama con soli personaggi bianchi o eterosessuali. E chiedono sempre protagoniste donne, con altri personaggi maschili umiliati.
> 
> Non ci sarebbe ovviamente nulla di male ad avere diversità nei giochi! Ma dai trailer e dai comunicati Naugthy Dog sembra che vogliano spingere in modo eccessivo su queste tematiche, focalizzandolne la trama. Sono prevenuto perché ritengo che Last of Us sia un capolavoro di umanità e sensibilità (e già c'è il personaggio gay, Billy, e non dà alcun fastido, anzi..), ma odio l'espansione Left Behind perché ho già intravisto una virata verso un pubblico più adoloscenziale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non voglio sapere nulla degli spoiler ma non posso che essere preoccupato da queste news... queste erano le mie sensazioni negative tratte dall'ultimo topic, tempo fa, prima di ogni possibile leak.
> Speravo davvero tanto di sbagliarmi perché confidavo nei ND.
> A questo punto le sposto qui.



Non ho letto gli spoiler ma da quello che sento su chi critica dopo averli visti temo che buona parte dei tuoi commenti fossero azzeccati..


----------



## Coccosheva81 (29 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non voglio sapere nulla degli spoiler ma non posso che essere preoccupato da queste news... queste erano le mie sensazioni negative tratte dall'ultimo topic, tempo fa, prima di ogni possibile leak.
> Speravo davvero tanto di sbagliarmi perché confidavo nei ND.
> A questo punto le sposto qui.



Eh già, chi lo avrebbe mai detto...


----------



## Zanc9 (29 Aprile 2020)

L'impronta LGBT era già visibile dai trailer...

Ho letto e sentito dal buon Sabaku e altri che il dipendente che ha lanciato lo spoiler l'avrebbe fatto per vendicarsi perchè non era stato pagato da naughty dog e di tutte queste diatribe interne legate alla trama lo scopro solo ora.

Non ho letto lo spoiler, ma ho visto che tantissime persone hanno cancellato il preorder e chiedono il rimborso...

Senza mancare di rispetto a [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION] che sembra essere dello stesso parere...non è un po eccessivo? Oppure, l'entità dello spoiler e la delusione del finale arriva a questo punto?

PS: vorrei evitare lo spoiler, solo capire le sensazioni e se la cosa è COSì clamorosa

PPS: anche a me fanno cadere le braccia le solite cose alla "women power" totalmente casuali che mettono ovunque ultimamente, vedi LA scena pietosa nell'ultimo avengers


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> L'impronta LGBT era già visibile dai trailer...
> 
> Ho letto e sentito dal buon Sabaku e altri che il dipendente che ha lanciato lo spoiler l'avrebbe fatto per vendicarsi perchè non era stato pagato da naughty dog e di tutte queste diatribe interne legate alla trama lo scopro solo ora.
> 
> ...



Si bé Disney e Marvel sono lanciatissime in questa battaglia femminista e politically correct, se non ho capito sembra che anche star wars (di cui ammetto di non sapere nulla) diventerà un brand a trazione femminile e che la fase 4 della Marvel avrà come personaggi principali Captain Marvel al posto di Iron Man e il nuovo Captain America ex-falco di colore..probabilmente anche black Panther sarà sempre più centrale..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> L'impronta LGBT era già visibile dai trailer...
> 
> Ho letto e sentito dal buon Sabaku e altri che il dipendente che ha lanciato lo spoiler l'avrebbe fatto per vendicarsi perchè non era stato pagato da naughty dog e di tutte queste diatribe interne legate alla trama lo scopro solo ora.
> 
> ...



Secondo me la questione del trailer era già stata ampiamente digerita, e sinceramente che ci siano un personaggio o due gay non è il problema (anche nel primo episodio ci sono). 
Sarebbe infantile se fosse questo il problema.
A quanto leggo però l'hanno fatta fuori dal vaso in modo clamoroso, nel senso che hanno mortificato la trama profondissima di tutta la saga per semplice marchetta ai SJW... nel senso, leggo anche fan di sinistra e progressisti che si lamentano e ora odiano i ND per il contenuto dei leak. 

Non ho idea di cosa possano aver fatto, spero siano le solite esagerazioni di Internet, boh... però un campanello d'allarme io lo avevo percepito con l'espansione Left Behind. Proprio povera di contenuti e troppo ormonale/adoloscenziale.

Un po' sono spaventato.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si bé Disney e Marvel sono lanciatissime in questa battaglia femminista e politically correct, se non ho capito sembra che anche star wars (di cui ammetto di non sapere nulla) diventerà *un brand a trazione femminile* e che la fase 4 della Marvel avrà come personaggi principali Captain Marvel al posto di Iron Man e il nuovo Captain America ex-falco di colore..probabilmente anche black Panther sarà sempre più centrale..


Star Wars già lo è diventato con l'ultima trilogia, dove lo hanno trasformato in salsa teen, SJW, banalizzando e facendo morire i personaggi storici. Fortunatamente negli spin-off e prequel, sempre Disney, sono stati più fedeli alla trilogia storica probabilmente per compensare il disastro fatto con la trilogia sequel.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> L'impronta LGBT era già visibile dai trailer...
> 
> Ho letto e sentito dal buon Sabaku e altri che il dipendente che ha lanciato lo spoiler l'avrebbe fatto per vendicarsi perchè non era stato pagato da naughty dog e di tutte queste diatribe interne legate alla trama lo scopro solo ora.
> 
> ...


Non voglio sbilanciarmi, mi limito a dire che ci sono state forzature sulla trama come... (quello sotto non è un vero e proprio spoiler, ma preferisco metterlo sotto tag).



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



banalizzazione e "demonizzazione" dei protagonisti del primo capitolo a favore dei nuovi personaggi LGBT di questo secondo, che diventano addirittura i "buoni" del gioco. Di più non posso dire...


----------



## Gas (29 Aprile 2020)

Il feedback della fonte che avrebbe collaborato allo sviluppo lo prendo molto con le pinze perchè potrebbe benissimo essere frutto di astio (ad esempio una persona allontanata dallo sviluppo che quindi riversa m..da per togliersi qualche sassolino).

Io penso che The last of us sia probabilmente uno dei giochi più belli ai quali abbia mai giocato quindi sicuramente darò anche al 2 una chance.

In effetti anche a me un po' darebbe fastidio se hanno oltremodo accentuato il tema lesbo/gay, non perchè abbia nulla in contrario ma per il fatto che negli ultimi anni sembra che in ogni film, serie tv, gioco ci debba sempre per forza essere questo elemento, e le forzature non mi piacciono.
Come dicevano altri, già non mi era completamente piaciuto il fatto che avessero messo in Left Behind due bambine lesbiche.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Come dicevano altri, già non mi era completamente piaciuto il fatto che avessero messo in Left Behind due bambine lesbiche.



Mi va anche bene che abbiano rivelato l'omosessualità di Ellie, ma era il contesto che era sciocchino. Il passato dell'amica di Ellie era uno dei misteri più intriganti del gioco principale, e lo hanno risolto con una sequenza di scenette con due tredicenni che si sbaciucchiano e flirtano in un supermercato deserto.
Mi sembrava Twilight, più di Last of Us. E' chiaro che volevano rivolgersi ad un altro pubblico.
Senza considerare il marketing con i cuoricini e la dedica agli innamorati, con l'espansione che fu fatta uscire ad hoc il 14 febbraio per S.Valentino.


----------



## Gas (29 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Senza considerare il marketing con i cuoricini e la dedica agli innamorati, con l'espansione che fu fatta uscire ad hoc il 14 febbraio per S.Valentino.



Non conoscevo questi dettagli, nella versione digitale che ho preso io era già compresa l'espansione, quindi l'ho percepito un po' come se fosse tutto un solo gioco pubblicato tutto insieme.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io ho letto lo spoiler, per sbaglio, ma poi ho voluto leggere tutto in quanto molti utenti critici al gioco nei commenti su Youtube al posto di incavolarsi hanno addirittura ringraziato chi lo ha pubblicato. Come la penso? Che non comprerò un gioco la cui trama è stata fatta per compiacere la sinistra. Mi dispiace...
> 
> Mi auguro il flop, che sarebbe un segnale, perchè sta diventando un abitudine mischiare arte e politica (stranamente poi sempre una certa politica di sinistra).



Io gli spoiler non li ho letti, ho visto qualche meme e commento ambiguo. Ma c'è tipo un personagggio trans? E' per quello che è scoppiato il casino o c'è altro?


----------



## vota DC (29 Aprile 2020)

Ma è mica un'avventura grafica alla Monkey Island. Dovrebbe basarsi sul gameplay e funzionare anche con brutta trama.



fabri47 ha scritto:


> Star Wars già lo è diventato con l'ultima trilogia, dove lo hanno trasformato in salsa teen, SJW, banalizzando e facendo morire i personaggi storici. Fortunatamente negli spin-off e prequel, sempre Disney, sono stati più fedeli alla trilogia storica probabilmente per compensare il disastro fatto con la trilogia sequel.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Hanno messo Han contrabbandiere che si schiera dalla parte di chi gli stermina i compagni di squadra perché "eeeeh ti rapino ma i proventi li devolgo per i ribelli".
Nella trilogia originale Han si schiera con i ribelli per spirito di avventura e mancanza d'alternative dato che deve soldi a Jabba. Qui i ribelli gli fanno un torto e lui fa il cornuto contento.


----------



## Zanc9 (29 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non voglio sbilanciarmi, mi limito a dire che ci sono state forzature sulla trama come... (quello sotto non è un vero e proprio spoiler, ma preferisco metterlo sotto tag).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Penso di aver un po intuito cosa intendi...sinceramente sì tutte queste cose hanno stufato, trovo molto stucchevole che ogni volta che si fa qualcosa ci si debba infilare un ragazzo gay o una ragazza lesbica, una protagonista donna magari più tosta del macho di turno in qualche scena ecc...però credo e spero che tlou 2 sarà una pietra miliare come il primo...se uno riesce a passare sopra a ste cose

Anche in Stranger Things...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



nella terza stagione ci hanno dovuto infilare una ragazza lesbica che sinceramente non ci azzeccava nulla...poi venduta malissimo, cioè la sceneggiatura è palesemente scritta come se lei fosse innamorata del tipo e poi d'un tratto plot twist e in realtà è lesbica...e io dovrei pure dire "noooo!! come ho fatto a non capirlo prima!!" no mi dispiace riesco solo a pensare che è stato scritto coi piedi


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Penso di aver un po intuito cosa intendi...sinceramente sì tutte queste cose hanno stufato, trovo molto stucchevole che ogni volta che si fa qualcosa ci si debba infilare un ragazzo gay o una ragazza lesbica, una protagonista donna magari più tosta del macho di turno in qualche scena ecc...però credo e spero che tlou 2 sarà una pietra miliare come il primo...se uno riesce a passare sopra a ste cose



Onestamente il primo gioco, a parte le meccaniche di gioco e la grafica stupenda, è stato un capolavoro sopratutto per il modo in cui era resa la trama..una trama brutta e fastidiosa rovinerebbe il 50% dell'esperienza..per la grafica e le meccaniche ce ne sono fin che vuoi di giochi buoni


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io gli spoiler non li ho letti, ho visto qualche meme e commento ambiguo. Ma c'è tipo un personagggio trans? E' per quello che è scoppiato il casino o c'è altro?








E non solo (di seguito faccio un piccolo "spoiler").


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Questo obbrobrio chiamato Abby, parte da nemica, ma diventa la nuova protagonista ed Ellie e Joel diventano antagonisti per una forzatura narrativa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E non solo (di seguito faccio un piccolo "spoiler").
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...




Ma quindi è vera sta cosa del personaggio trans, no cioè 

Il resto però non mi sembra una cosa strana comunque, non credo ci sia bisogno di mettere spoiler, ma lo metto lo stesso:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



l'idea che ellie e joel possano diventare antagonisti non è detto che sia una roba brutta, bisogna vedere come sarà gestita la cosa. Se c'è una scrittura fatta bene non vedo perché non possa funzionare. A me non dispiacciono questi cambi di "faccia" se sono ben spiegati. Mi torna in mente Daenerys in GoT, avessero gestito in maniera seria il suo cambiamento sarebbe stato qualcosa di ottimo come colpo di scena, peccato che a conti fatti sia stata un'idiozia. Non però perché è diventata cattiva, ma il come l'hanno fatta diventare cattiva. Cambiamento repentino e troppo frettoloso.

In genere il pubblico apprezza schieramente predefiniti, sei buono e devi esserlo per sempre, sei l'antagonista? Devi esserlo per sempre. Il ribaltamento dei ruoli invece è qualcosa di interessante se ben sfruttato.


----------



## Zanc9 (29 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Onestamente il primo gioco, a parte le meccaniche di gioco e la grafica stupenda, è stato un capolavoro sopratutto per il modo in cui era resa la trama..una trama brutta e fastidiosa rovinerebbe il 50% dell'esperienza..per la grafica e le meccaniche ce ne sono fin che vuoi di giochi buoni



Il primo è stato uno dei pochi giochi a farmi dire "wow" per le piccole cose...alcuni movimenti ed interazioni tra i personaggi erano veramente innovative (ho visto una volta ellie commentare la magrezza di una modella dalla vetrina di un negozio e ci sono rimasto)...e anche la trama era stupenda...quello che intendevo è che conoscendo ND avranno sì inserito tematiche politically correct ma spero la trama sia incalzante lo stesso...potrebbe anche essere un gioco con sole donne protagoniste, ma almeno abbia una bella trama


----------



## Zanc9 (29 Aprile 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma quindi è vera sta cosa del personaggio trans, no cioè
> 
> Il resto però non mi sembra una cosa strana comunque, non credo ci sia bisogno di mettere spoiler, ma lo metto lo stesso:
> 
> ...



Si forse col personaggio trans avrebbero un poco esagerato


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma quindi è vera sta cosa del personaggio trans, no cioè
> 
> Il resto però non mi sembra una cosa strana comunque, non credo ci sia bisogno di mettere spoiler, ma lo metto lo stesso:
> 
> ...


SPOILER (se sei interessato al perchè esce fuori questo, altrimenti non leggere)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



da quello che ho letto, esce fuori che Joel ha assassinato uno dei medici, che si scopre essere il padre del trans, nel livello finale del primo The Last of Us e così lui e Ellie diventano d'improvviso i nemici, mentre la trans quella buona, nonostante alla fine farà una cosa brutta e ingiustificabile che non sto qui a spiegare. Poi il giocatore finirà per controllare il trans che diventerà la nuova protagonista del gioco. Ma dico io, ma vi sembra un personaggio credibile? "Casualmente" una donna muscolosa e con le stesse movenze e abilità di Joel, un chiaro messaggio contro il sesso maschile. Una robaccia politicizzata di sinistra e femminista. Ma se l'avessero fatto in un gioco nuovo, ci poteva stare, ma sfruttare un brand come The Last Of Us per questa porcata no. Lo svelamento dello spoiler è stato un gesto eroico, altrochè. Che poi TLOU non aveva bisogno di seguiti, il primo era perfetto...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2020)

Non sto leggendo i vostri spoiler, ma se la discussione riguarda il personaggio trans, sappiate che anche gli LGBT ora sono infuriati con i Naughty Dog per il suo ritratto caricaturale. 

Ah, il cinesino maschio della compagnia del trans (informazione che si sa dai primi trailer) è doppiato da un attore veramente trans che da quel che ho capito gli darà voce femminile, quindi è possibile che sia bisex.
Ricapitolando, abbiamo: due lesbiche, un gay (Billy di Last of Us), un trans e un possibile bisex.

Non è che dagli spoiler è saltato fuori che anche Joel è amante della carota, eh?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2020)

Il game producer Druckmann ha appena postato questa storia su Instagram-
Lo proponiamo a Zingaretti come nuovo sottosegretario del PD?


----------



## Coccosheva81 (29 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non sto leggendo i vostri spoiler, ma se la discussione riguarda il personaggio trans, sappiate che anche gli LGBT ora sono infuriati con i Naughty Dog per il suo ritratto caricaturale.
> 
> Ah, il cinesino maschio della compagnia del trans (informazione che si sa dai primi trailer) è doppiato da un attore veramente trans che da quel che ho capito gli darà voce femminile, quindi è possibile che sia bisex.
> Ricapitolando, abbiamo: due lesbiche, un gay (Billy di Last of Us), un trans e un possibile bisex.
> ...



In un mondo post-apocalittico dove la popolazione è ridottissima e sopravvive solo gente dura e spietata, ci hanno messo tutto il circo del più becero finocchiume.
Almeno avessero riesumato una sorella della la tipa che muore all’inizio del primo o della capa delle Luci, invece che sto letamaio adolescenziale LGBT


----------



## Miro (29 Aprile 2020)

Mi chiedo spesso invano se queste persone si rendano conto che a spingere a forza queste tematiche nella gola della gente si ottiene l'effetto contrario. Poi si sorprendono se Trump, Salvini ed il resto dei "cattivi" volano nei sondaggi...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Aprile 2020)

al di là di queste polemiche, dai trailer sembra un giocone. Speriamo renda giustizia al primo Last of Us che è stato un capolavoro assoluto.


----------



## sottoli (1 Maggio 2020)

Miro ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo spesso invano se queste persone si rendano conto che a spingere a forza queste tematiche nella gola della gente si ottiene l'effetto contrario. Poi si sorprendono se Trump, Salvini ed il resto dei "cattivi" volano nei sondaggi...



Ehm, non so se sto facendo una cosa illegale e nel caso non bannatemi, cancellate 
Miro vorrei risponderti in pvt al messaggio che mi hai mandato ma non ho 500 post quindi non posso... c'è altro modo?


----------



## vota DC (1 Maggio 2020)

Comunque i SJW (tipo forum resetera) sono arrabbiati perché



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Secondo loro Ellie doveva lasciar perdere e la trans ha fatto bene perché il chirurgo che voleva vivisezionare Ellie era buono. Idem per la ragazza di Ellie che meritava di essere massacrata di botte per essere dalla parte di Joel. Poi però sembra che il trans sia solo una ragazza etero muscolosa e quindi sono furibondi. Perché picchia ragazze lesbiche ovviamente, esultano per Joel, controllare per credere. Ma se odiavano tanto Joel perché hanno giocato decine di ore al primo gioco?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Comunque i SJW (tipo forum resetera) sono arrabbiati perché
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non posso leggere ora ma mi segno di tornarci quando poi avrò il gioco.
Hai citato un forum, Resetera, che è una clamorosa fogna di radical chic e SJW, la peggiore che abbia mai visitato... quindi sono davvero curioso di scoprire su cosa si lamentano ancora


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Maggio 2020)

Ma si conosce una data di uscita?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma si conosce una data di uscita?



19 giugno ufficiale.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Maggio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> 19 giugno ufficiale.



Ok grazie


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Maggio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *The Last of Us Part II*, seguito del gioco horror The Last of Us uscito su PS3 e PS4 nel 2013 e 2014, è stato spoilerato su internet e, nonostante i vari interventi degli sviluppatori, ci sono video ancora presenti su Youtube.
> 
> Una *fonte vicina a Naughty Dog*, che ha sviluppato il gioco, ha dichiarato a SausageRoll che il leak è stato sicuramente diffuso da uno dei lavoratori, in quanto c'era divisione sullo sviluppo della trama e l'inserimento di tematiche SJW e LGBT.
> 
> ...



Ma non scherziamo. Parliamo di Naughty Dog e del sequel di quel capolavoro assurdo dell'1! 

Sarà un altro capolavoro senza precedenti. Poveretti quelli che si leggono gli spoiler, si rovineranno il capolavoro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Maggio 2020)

Ho letto i spoiler e sembra proprio una di quelle trame moderne dove non importa la qualita della storia, bensi il messaggio politico.
E queste cose purtroppo le odio, ho cancellato anche il mio preorder su Amazon.

E non c'entra niente se qualcuno nel gioco sia gay o no. Nel primo gioco c'erano Ellie e Bill...ma la loro preferenza sessuale non era importante per il gioco o la trama, era semplicemente una parte di loro, qualcosa di normale.
Quando invece metti al centro della drama che uno sia gay o trans o chissa cosa, allora mi da un fastidio immenso.

Questo approccio ultimamente ha rovinato un casino di film e telefilm: The Flash (un disastro), il remake tutto femminile di Ghostbuster, Star Wars, la prossima fase Marvel, Battlefield.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Maggio 2020)

Ormai i gay sono come il prezzemolo, li trovi dappertutto...
L'importante, almeno per quanto mi riguarda, è non trovarseli dietro!


----------



## Goro (10 Maggio 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ho letto i spoiler e sembra proprio una di quelle trame moderne dove non importa la qualita della storia, bensi il messaggio politico.
> E queste cose purtroppo le odio, ho cancellato anche il mio preorder su Amazon.
> 
> E non c'entra niente se qualcuno nel gioco sia gay o no. Nel primo gioco c'erano Ellie e Bill...ma la loro preferenza sessuale non era importante per il gioco o la trama, era semplicemente una parte di loro, qualcosa di normale.
> ...



La penso uguale, vediamo i fanboy che diranno della loro casa del cuore dopo questa svolta politica


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2020)

Comunque quel personaggio è stato chiarito che non è un trans, bisogna specificarlo.

Certo, è una donna caratterizzata in una certa maniera, anche fisicamente, che piace a un certo pubblico.


----------



## vota DC (10 Maggio 2020)

A me pare sempre più evidente che il vicepresidente di ND responsabile del progetto, Drunkman o qualcosa del genere, inebriato dai successi del passato abbia dimenticato il concetto che "il cliente ha sempre ragione". Si è inventato di essere un artista e vuole metterci la vita personale. Ma voi lo giochereste al videogioco di Giacomo Leopardi?

Basta confrontare dichiarazioni del passato

ND ai tempi di Bandicoot "Ci siamo focalizzati sul pensare a ciò che potrebbe rendere veramente divertenti i livelli. La parola divertimento è la più importante nello sviluppo dei videogiochi e molti se la dimenticano".

ND adesso in occasione di Last of Us 2 "Non usiamo la parola divertimento. Usiamo la parola coinvolgimento!".

Altra chicca. "Abbiamo aggiunto i cani che vi attaccheranno. Ma i loro padroni chiameranno i loro cani per nome così se li uccidete per autodifesa vi sentirete in colpa!". Dai è fuori di zucca!


Riguardo la storia trans/non trans secondo me l'ipotesi più probabile è:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Inebriato dal successo il vicepresidente mette sé stesso al centro. Gli altri sviluppatori hanno avuto contrasti con lui.
Il vicepresidente nella realtà ha un flirt con una ragazza muscolosa e il suo "suocero" è un chirurgo. Veramente non ci può essere spiegazioni. Abby taglia la gola a una ragazza lesbica, non è che sia materiale buono per i SJW. Abby inoltre viene a metà gioco....se era un gioco SJW la usavi da subito in modo che potevi affezionarti, come è messa ora sembra proprio un capriccio del vicepresidente a metà sviluppo del gioco.
Anche il chirurgo è sospetto. Ci sono i militari che eseguono il loro dovere. Ci sono i vari predoni che fanno cose terribili spinti dalla fame. Il chirurgo dice di voler aprire in due una bambina per un presunto vaccino su un...FUNGO è il solito sadico fine a sé stesso che campa scuse per convincere le vittime, ricorda tantissimo quello che i preti pedofili dicono per plagiare i bambini. Tra tutti i personaggi che si poteva empatizzare il chirurgo è quello meno giustificabile per il suo ruolo oltre ad essere comunque un personaggio con pochissimo spazio.


----------

